
Yeelight, the Bluetooth LED Bedside Lamp from Xiaomi That Spies on You, Part One - TheRealDunkirk
https://medium.com/@slinafirinne/yeelight-the-bluetooth-led-bedside-lamp-from-xiaomi-that-spies-on-you-part-one-a651207c70bd
======
jacquesm
Holy crap. That's a lot of 'extra functionality' for a lamp. I'm so done with
all these pieces of hardware that have a bunch of stuff thrown in that has
absolutely no bearing on the original functionality. Ditto forced online
registration for appliances before they work (Sonos, for instance).

